
The FontAwesome Website Google Page Speed Score - gazelleeatslion
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Ffontawesome.com%2F
======
coder4life
lol, impressive! you have to really try to get lower than that (got a 5)

